# July 4th Fishing



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I had the experience that every father has a dream about. My 3 1/2 year old son caught his first northern. Christian and I had caught sunfish off the dock, but patience paid off in the boat as we caught a 3 pound northern five minutes into dropping the line. As most people know five minutes can be an eternity to a 3 year old. I helped him reel in the fish and he watched me take it off the line and put it in the livewell. He was so excited to go show grandma and grandpa, but first he wanted to catch another fish!!!!! Yes!!!!! He likes fishing!!!!!!

I pulled out a few walleyes using #8 rattl'n raps, blue/silver, in about 8-10 feet of water. The best speed seemed to be 1.8-2.1 mph. Northerns are going really well with the same presentation and is a great way to get people into fishing While it was too choppy to work the weedlines I heard reports of crappies being caught with beetle spins(yellow) and also some walleyes being taken that way. Going to give night fishing a try here soon and see what comes of it.


----------

